# Brauche einen Hinweis, zum Computer für den kleinen Preis!



## Yrhi (27. August 2009)

Moin Mitmenschen und Mitspieler,

wie der Titel schon sagt, ich kenn mich nicht so wirklich mit PC-Hardware aus, nur so Basic Wissen,
und fände es reizend, wenn einige von euch mir vielleicht helfen könnten, meinen PC für wenig Geld etwas aufzurüsten!

Also, ich habe vor zwei Jahren (circa) für sehr wenig Geld ein sehr billiges System zusammengestellt bekommen,
 ohne irgendwelche besonders tollen Komponenten, aber fähig einigermaßen gut WoW zu spielen.
Zu der Zeit war ich absolut grauenhafte Leistung gewohnt, alles über 20 fps waren mir schon ausreichend...

Nun, mittlerweile bin ich etwas anspruchsvoller geworden!
Im Moment spiele ich mit fast maximalen Einstellungen,
bis auf die Schatten und die Bodenobjektdichte (oder so)...die sind beide circa auf der Hälfte!
Eigentlich hab ich keine großen Probleme, selbst in Dalaran hab ich so zu Stoßzeiten ca. 22fps!
Doch ich hätte schon sehr sehr gerne die Schatten auf maximal eingestellt.
Also keine langen Reden, das ist mein System (Auszug aus dxdiag):


*Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
System Manufacturer: ECS
System Model: GeForce6100PM-M2
BIOS: Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ (2 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1149MB used, 2943MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 11*

und hier noch ein Auszug aus der Rechnung:

*1x	     AMD Athlon X2 EE 4400+ 65nm/65W | 2.3 GHz TRAY		
1x     Elitegroup ECS 6100PM-M2 V2.0		
1x     Xilence Cooler Air Engine 64 Pro				
2x     1 GB DDR2-667 PC-5300 Aeneon		
1x     200 GB Samsung HD200HJ 8MB SATA-300		
1x     Elitegroup GeForce 8600 GT 512MB | PCIe*



So, was denkt ihr würde sich am ehesten lohnen auszutauschen?
Und wie teuer ist das vllt. circa?

Mein Budget liegt so um die 100&#8364; rum, also zwischen 60-150&#8364;, alles in dem Dreh rum...
Wobei ich ungern 140&#8364; ausgeben würde!
Ich weiss, dass das nicht viel ist, und ich erwarte keine Wunder, (bitte keine Flames )
aber vielleicht lässt sich ja was machen...


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Naja, bei deinem Budget geht da nicht viel ehrlich gesagt. Ich persönlich würde zum Prozessor tendieren, den ich aufrüsten würde. Ein 6000 X2 wäre derzeit für 60 Euro zu haben.
Gut, ne Graka wäre da dann auch noch dafür zu haben, aber du sagtest ja, du möchtest ungern 140 Euro ausgeben, von daher würd ich dann halt vielleicht noch Ram nachrüsten.


----------



## Varitu (27. August 2009)

Hi,

für Schatten auf Max mußt schon mehr investeieren. Aus eigenr Aufrüsterfahrung, hab letztens aufgerüstet:

Von nem X2 @2,4Ghz umgesteiegen auf E6300 (2*2,8Ghz). Der Zusammen mit einer ATI 4670 512MB, läuft gut mit Einstellung "Ultra".
Vorher mit dem X2 konnte man zwar kurz vor Max Schatten gehen, aber mußte dann noch zusätzlich etwas sichtweite reduzieren.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Gutgore (27. August 2009)

dann müsste er aber auch umsteigen auf 64bit , oder unterstütz w 7 32 bit 4gb?


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

32bit sind 32bit, daß ändert sich auch mit Windows 7 nicht. Mit 32bit kann man halt einfach nur 2^32 bit verwalten, was rein rechnerisch genau 4096 MB entspricht. Davon muss man halt dann wieder alles abziehen, was sonst noch adressiert wird. Ob Windows 7 jetzt auch noch die treiberbedingte künstliche Sperre seitens Microsoft hat, wie es zum Beispiel bei Vista der Fall war, weiß ich nicht. Generell würde ich aber sagen, daß auch bei Windows 7 wieder künstlich auf ca. 3,2 GB begrenzt wird.


----------



## Yrhi (27. August 2009)

Also würde es sich eher lohnen den Prozessor aufzurüsten als die GraKa?
So vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, eher Prozessor oder GraKa?


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Das kann dir halt keiner genau sagen, wo da 100%ig genau der Flaschenhals zu finden ist. Generell wäre es vielleicht ein erster Anhaltspunkt, wenn man wüsste, wie groß die Auslastung der CPU ist, gerade wenn es bei dir ruckelt.

Ich persönlich glaube, daß die CPU allein bei dir in Hinsicht auf Wow nicht der Allerheilsbringer wird, genauso wenig, wie die Graka allein. Deswegen wäre ein sinnvolles Upgrade in meinen Augen nur gegeben, wenn du bereit bist, etwas mehr in die Hand zu nehmen.

Dann würde ich folgendes kaufen:

6000 X2 60 Euro
ATI 4770 80 Euro
4 GB Kit PC 6400 40 Euro

gesamt 180 Euro + Versand

Auf der anderen Seite bekommst du für deinen alten Plunder bei Ebay dann bestimmt auch noch 50 Euro.

Edit: bei der Graka müsste man halt noch schauen, ob dein aktuelles Netzteil die überhaupt stemmen kann.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Ich würde dir empfehlen als ersten den Prozessor aufzurüsten und evtl. später noch die Grafikkarte.
Empfehlen würde ich dir aber statt einem X2 6000+ einen PhenomII X2 550 oder AthlonII X2 240 zu verbauen. Die kosten nur gering mehr, bringen aber auch etwas mehr Leistung mit.

Soa und jetzt um negativen. Ich hab mich mal informiert ob überhaupt bessere Prozessoren auf dein Mainboard passen und bin unsicher ob du einen neueren verbauen kannst. Auf der Elitegroup-Website steht schonmal nichts von AM3-Unterstützung, und in der CPU-Supportliste stehen auch nur 4 verschiedenen Prozessoren. 
--> http://eu.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Support/CP...=69&LanID=4
Dann hab ich mal gegooglt und laut der Heise-Preisvergleichseite unterstützt dein Board keine Athlon X2 6000+; aber AM3-Support ist angeblich gegeben.
--> http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a323498.html

Jetzt ist halt die Frage was stimmt und was nicht. Ich kanns dir leider nicht sicher sagen...


----------



## Yrhi (27. August 2009)

Ich hab mal abgeschrieben was im Handbuch des Boards steht:

This motherboard uses a socket AM2+/AM2 that carries the following features:
- Accomodates AMD Phenom processor (socket AM2+), AMD Athlon 64 FX / Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core / Athlon 64 / Sempron processors
- Supports up to 2000 MT/s HyperTrannsport (HT) interface speeds

Also kein AM3?

Ach und das Netzteil gehört zum Gehäuse dazu und hat 400W!


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal abgeschrieben was im Handbuch des Boards steht:
> 
> This motherboard uses a socket AM2+/AM2 that carries the following features:
> - Accomodates AMD Phenom processor (socket AM2+), AMD Athlon 64 FX / Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core / Athlon 64 / Sempron processors
> ...



Naja wie gesagt es steht halt nicht in der AM3-Supportlist vom Hersteller, kann natürlich auch sein das auf Grund des Alters das Board einach vergessen wurde. Da hilft nur riskieren und testen ob es funzt, oder den Support fragen. Und bei den Athlon X2 6000+ steht eben der Hinweis auf Heise.de.

Das Netzteil mit 400W sollte reichen, vorausgesetzt es ist kein NoName-Billigteil.


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Also, ich würde da eher nach der CPU-Liste des Herstellers gehen. Zur Not mal an den Support schreiben. Aber auch wenn das Board einen AM3 betreiben kann, dann auf jedenfall nur mit Einschränkungen.
HT 3.0 ist auf dem Board definitiv nicht drin. Wobei das jetzt nicht so schlimm wäre.

Und das Handbuch des Boards ist uninteressant. Wie könnte in einem Handbuch, daß geschrieben wurde, als es noch nicht mal einen AM3 gab, etwas von AM3-Kompatiblität stehen? Irgendwie logisch oder?
Die passen das Mainboard ja wenn dann mit Hilfe eines neuen Bios auf erschienene Prozessoren an. Und diese Änderungen finden sich wenn dann natürlich nur auf der Homepage und nicht im Handbuch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich würde da eher nach der CPU-Liste des Herstellers gehen. Zur Not mal an den Support schreiben. Aber auch wenn das Board einen AM3 betreiben kann, dann auf jedenfall nur mit Einschränkungen.
> HT 3.0 ist auf dem Board definitiv nicht drin. Wobei das jetzt nicht so schlimm wäre.
> 
> Und das Handbuch des Boards ist uninteressant. Wie könnte in einem Handbuch, daß geschrieben wurde, als es noch nicht mal einen AM3 gab, etwas von AM3-Kompatiblität stehen? Irgendwie logisch oder?
> ...



Wäre mysteriös wenn AM3-Unterstützung in einem Handbuch von 2006 stehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nach der Herstellerliste kannst du auch nicht gehen, demnach würden nur 4 CPUs unterstützt werden:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 7850 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 7550
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 6500 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 5050e 

Man könnte natürlich auch davon ausgehen dass alle Modelle zwischen den obigen automatisch auch unterstützt sind.


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Also, für mich gibt es da nur eine brauchbare Lösung und zwar eine Email an den Support. Den es könnte natürlich so sein, wie du schon sagtest. Nämlich das die Homepage aufgrund des Alters des Boards dahingehend einfach nicht mehr aktuell ist. Wäre für mich jetzt absolut denkbar.

Was aber wie gesagt sicher ist, auch wenn ein AM3 darauf laufen sollte, dann nur mit Einschränkungen, die technischer Natur sind und auch durch ein neues Bios nicht patchbar sind.
Ein AM3-Prozzi auf einen uralten und naja, wie soll ich sagen, ziemlich bescheidenen Mainboard ist halt auch nicht soooo das wahre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher könnte man auch einen AMD 7850 nehmen, welcher dort eh schon geführt ist, denn das ganze wird sich nicht viel nehmen. Der X2 240 ist halt ein reiner Dualcore mit 2 MB L2-Cache und beim 7850 hast du wieder einen kaputten Phenom I Quadcore mit L3-Cache. Wenn man sich die Benchmarks so anschaut, dann tut sich einfach nicht sonderlich viel zwischen X2 240 und 7850. Nur der X2 250 zieht etwas an, hat aber auch mehr Takt, also logisch.

Hier gibt es Benchmarks:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...assassins_creed

Der 7850 Kuma ist zwar nicht dabei, aber anhand eines ehemaligen Benchmarks kann ich sagen, daß er fast immer etwas schneller als der 6000 X2 war. Von dem her kann man es sich ganz gut vorstellen, wie die Verhältnisse sind.


----------



## Yrhi (27. August 2009)

> Processor info.
> (Cache, System Bus**, Pkg)
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 7850 (B3) (95W)	2800Mhz (512KB X 2,3600,Socket AM2+)
> ...




Das ist die komplette Liste der englischen Seite!
Was ich nur nicht ganz verstehe, bei dem Motherboard steht extra, dass der Prozessor nciht mehr als 95W benutzen darf...
Es gibt auf der AMD Seite zwei verscheidene AMD Athlon™ X2 6000+ Modelle, eins mit 89W und 125W, wo da jetzt genau der Unterschied liegt weiss ich nicht^^...


----------



## Varitu (27. August 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Es gibt auf der AMD Seite zwei verscheidene AMD Athlon™ X2 6000+ Modelle, eins mit 89W und 125W, wo da jetzt genau der Unterschied liegt weiss ich nicht^^...


Das sind wohl verschiedene Modelle. Ich kenne die nicht genau, aber der eine z.B. ein 60nm, der ander ein 45nm Modell.
Hab bei mir einen 4200+ verbaut der nur 45Watt hat(EE Modell).

BTW, bevor du dir jetzt eine neue CPU holst, schonmal drüber nachgedacht den alten zu übertakten?(Gutes NT, Kühler und etwas Ahnung vorrausgesetzt)

Gruß varitu


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Varitu schrieb:


> Das sind wohl verschiedene Modelle. Ich kenne die nicht genau, aber der eine z.B. ein 60nm, der ander ein 45nm Modell.
> Hab bei mir einen 4200+ verbaut der nur 45Watt hat(EE Modell).
> 
> BTW, bevor du dir jetzt eine neue CPU holst, schonmal drüber nachgedacht den alten zu übertakten?(Gutes NT, Kühler und etwas Ahnung vorrausgesetzt)
> ...



Jep, sind verschiedene Modelle. Allerdings gibt es keinen 6000 X2 in 45nm. Nur die neuen Prozzis von AMD haben 45nm. Den 6000 X2 und das ist ein alter Prozzi, den gibt es in 90 nm und in 65nm Fertigungsgröße.
Und du, lieber TE musst laut dem Skript von dir aufpassen, daß du dir nicht den 90nm Prozzi holst, sondern wenn dann den in 65 nm. 

Die zwei 6000er unterscheiden sich außerdem noch im L2-Cache. Der, den du nicht nehmen darfst, der hat 2 MB L2-Cache und der, den du nehmen könntest, der hat nur 2x512 kb Cache, dafür aber 100 Mhz mehr Takt.

Die neuen AM3-Dualcores fallen wohl flach, laut dem Skript. Ich würde als dann an deiner Stelle zum AMD 7850 tendieren, falls du dich entschließen solltest, einen neuen Prozzi zu holen.


----------



## Yrhi (27. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jep, sind verschiedene Modelle. Allerdings gibt es keinen 6000 X2 in 45nm. Nur die neuen Prozzis von AMD haben 45nm. Den 6000 X2 und das ist ein alter Prozzi, den gibt es in 90 nm und in 65nm Fertigungsgröße.
> Und du, lieber TE musst laut dem Skript von dir aufpassen, daß du dir nicht den 90nm Prozzi holst, sondern wenn dann den in 65 nm.
> 
> Die zwei 6000er unterscheiden sich außerdem noch im L2-Cache. Der, den du nicht nehmen darfst, der hat 2 MB L2-Cache und der, den du nehmen könntest, der hat nur 2x512 kb Cache, dafür aber 100 Mhz mehr Takt.
> ...



Was hälst du von nem AMD Phenom X4 oder so?
Lohnt sich der Quad-core oder ist Dual-core besser?


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

WoW unterstützt nur 2 Kerne. Ein Phenom II X4 955 ist gut, weiß aber nicht wie das dann mit deine Motherboard aussieht.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Was hälst du von nem AMD Phenom X4 oder so?
> Lohnt sich der Quad-core oder ist Dual-core besser?



Im Prinzip ist ein Quadcore besser, aber nur wenn die Anwendung mehrere Kerne unterstützt.
Allerdings kosten mehr als der TE ausgeben will und sein Mainboard verträgt sich schon zweimal nicht mit diesen:
a) keine offizielle Unterstützung
b) das Board ist für CPUs mit max. 95W ausgelegt


----------



## Yrhi (27. August 2009)

http://hd-computer.de/detail/amd/105970-ph...23-ghz-box.aspx
PHENOM X4 9650 | 2.3 GHZ BOX

Der ist in der Liste vom Board dabei, hat genau 95W!
Ist der gut?


Und dann hab ich noch folgendes gefunden:

http://www4.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?ai...27&agid=554
Palit Geforce GTS 250, 512MB, PCI-Express
(steht GTXS dran, ist aber GTS)

und für ähnlichen Preis

http://www4.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?ai...00&agid=717
Sapphire HD4850 512Mb Battlestation Edition, 512MB GDDR3, PCI-Express
(was hat es mit dem Battlestation Edition auf sich?)


welchen der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> http://hd-computer.de/detail/amd/105970-ph...23-ghz-box.aspx
> PHENOM X4 9650 | 2.3 GHZ BOX
> 
> Der ist in der Liste vom Board dabei, hat genau 95W!
> ...



Also vom PHENOM X4 9650 kann ich dir nur abraten, die sind zum spielen ungeeignet und werden dazu noch ziemlich warm. Der Takt ist auch nicht das wahre, da wäre der X2 6000+ immer noch besser, würde ich sagen.
Die nVidia250 würde ich an deiner stelle auch nicht nehmen, dabei handelt es sich um einen Grafikchip der jetzt schon zum dritten Mal verwertet wurde(8800-->9800-->GT250).
Da kann ich dir die HD4850 mehr empfehlen, Battlestation Edition steht glaub ich nur für das beigefügte Spiel "Battlestation Pacific".


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Was hälst du von nem AMD Phenom X4 oder so?
> Lohnt sich der Quad-core oder ist Dual-core besser?



Der Kuma mit 2,8 Ghz würde in Wow mehr bringen, als ein Phenom I 9650 mit 2,3 Ghz. Denn Wow macht sich nichts aus Quadcore. Das ganze bringt leider nur etwas, wenn der Code entsprechend darauf ausgelegt ist. In Spielen wie FarCry2 z.b. wäre dann wiederum der Phenom vorn. Aber du scheinst ja nur an Wow interessiert zu sein, von daher wäre speziell für dich dann der Kuma die bessere Wahl.

Ansonsten sind sie von der Architektur eh gleich. Der Kuma ist ein Phenom I mit 2 deaktivierten Kernen. Aber der Rest ist gleich. Willst du also nur Wow spielen, dann würde ich nach wie vor zum Kuma mit 2,8 Ghz tendieren. Also auf gut deutsch, der AMD 7850.

Zu den zwei Grafikkarten von dir: Prinzipiell ist die ATI4850 meist nen Tick schneller, aber auch nicht sonderlich viel. Wenn man jetzt mal die Paradedisziplin, nämlich 8xAA außen vor lässt. Und sonst hat sie halt noch DirectX10.1, während die Geforce nur DirectX10 unterstützt. Als Wow-Only-Zocker könnte dir das aber auch egal sein, weil Wow es eh nicht nutzt.

Von der Leistung her sind sie beide deiner bei weitem überlegen, würden allerdings auch deine jetzige CPU überfordern. Ein 7850er Kuma oder vergleichbares sollte dann schon noch zusätzlich sein, so das es auch wieder einigermaßen zusammen passt.

Ich würde generell die Firma nehmen, mit der du gute Erfahrungen hast. Willst du ne Geforce, dann machst du mit der von dir geposteten Karte nichts falsch.
Ich habe auch eine 8800 GTS im Zweitrechner und das ist die von dir gepostete Karte ja auch im Endeffekt. Und die stellt dir auch Crysis flüssig da.


----------



## Falathrim (27. August 2009)

Wobei ich eh keine Sapphire-Karte nehmen würde. Die sind erst mit der VaporX-Reihe annähernd konkurrenzfähig geworden.


----------



## Yrhi (28. August 2009)

Danke für die ganze Hilfe, besonders was die Prozessoren betrifft...

Ich hab jetzt beschlossen eine GraKa und einen Prozessor zu kaufen, was haltet ihr von folgendem:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...64&agid=597
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b...mp;cachedetail=

Die beiden Sachen zusammen...
Welchen GraKa Hersteller sollte ich nehmen? (Gainward, Sparkle, Palit, MSI oder EVGA)?


Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein guter Kühler für den AMD Prozessor, könnt ihr mir da einen guten und billigen empfehlen? Oder ne Marke?

(Danke)


----------



## Yrhi (28. August 2009)

push?


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

Der Kuma wäre mit Lüfter verfügbar:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a424123.html

Ist wie gesagt auch fast immer nen Hauch schneller als der 6000 X2. Ansonten würde ich den Kühler nehmen: 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/_/articledet...48&agid=288

Und was die Hersteller der Grakas angeht, so kann man nicht sagen, nimm eine von Palit, die taugt auf jeden oder nimm MSI, die machst du nichts falsch.
Das muss im speziellen einzeln bewertet werden, meiner Meinung nach. Ich seh mir die Exemplare mal eben an.

Der Link geht nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verlinke mir bitte dir Graka und keinen Warenkorb, da die Session-ID's zu den Warenkörben normal oft in Cookies lokal auf dem einzelnen Rechner abgelegt werden. Ohne Cookie sehe ich da nicht viel, denn das frägt der Server beim Aufruf der URL dann wieder ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hättest du eine im gleichem Shop, wo es auch den Kuma günstig geben würde:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a408540.html 

Ein leiser Betrieb war ja eh kein Kriterium oder?

Hier was schönes, was es günstig bei Hardwareversand.de gibt:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a412290.html

Hier was sehr interessantes, wenn es in Richtung ATI gehen soll: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409318.html. Vor allem wegen dem Lüfter.

Nochmal ein sehr interessantes Angebot in Richtung ATI-Karte. Preis-/Leistung absolut top: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a445022.html


----------



## Yrhi (29. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Kuma wäre mit Lüfter verfügbar:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a424123.html
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort!

Bezüglich der GraKa, ich hab mir son bisschen in den Kopf gesetz lieber die GTS 250 zu holen, anstatt ne  HD 4850, deswegen hier:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/dis...-mmorpg_14.html

Weiss nicht inwiefern das jetzt Gültigkeit hat, aber kannst ja mal sagen was du davon hältst!

Wegen der CPU, ich hab von mehreren Leuten gehört der 7850 is schneller als der 6000+, warum genau?
Der 6000+ ist ein Brisbane, hat aber immerhin 3,1GHz anstatt 2,8GHz...
Warum ist der 7850 schneller?

Danke für die Antwort, ich dachte ich bestell bei hardwareversand.de!
Aber man kann auch bei geizhals.de gucken...


Ich kann mir leider nur eins der beiden bis Anfang Oktober leisten, daher, lohnt es sich bei einer Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 (20" wide) die CPU zu holen? Oder sollte man dann lieber erst die Graka und dann die CPU holen?
(Im Moment, egal bei welcher Auflösung, steigt die CPU usage auf 100% solange die Schatten auf Mittel stehen, sobald ich die Schatten auf max. stelle, geht die CPU usage auf ca 65-70% runter...)


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Bezüglich der GraKa, ich hab mir son bisschen in den Kopf gesetz lieber die GTS 250 zu holen, anstatt ne  HD 4850, deswegen hier:
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/dis...-mmorpg_14.html
> ...



Also, generell würde ich auch eine Nvidia nehmen, weil ich mit denen bessere Erfahrungen habe. Aber das sind wie gesagt meine Erfahrungen und kein allgemein niedergeschreibenes Gesetz. Ich kenn auch genug, die dir das Gegenteil erzählen werden.

Deinen Benchmark jetzt mal außen vor gelassen und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, wie glaubhaft der jetzt ist ohne jetzt aber auch ausschließen zu wollen, daß es bestimmt zutreffend sein kann, daß gerade Wow mit Geforce etwas schneller läuft, so ist nach meinen Kenntnissen objektiv betrachtet die ATI4850 trotzdem meist geringfügig schneller. Vor allem mit 8x Kantenglättung ist sie von der Geforce im Normalfall nicht zu schlagen.

Und sie hat auch ohne jeden Zweifel die neueren Features.

Zur CPU: Du kannst den 6000X2 nicht mit dem Kuma vergleichen, daß ist ein Vergleich mit Äpfel und Birnen. Der 6000er X2 ist ein Dualcore. So war es gedacht und er sollte niemals etwas anderes werden. Der Kuma ist aber eigentlich eine als Quadcore angedachte Architektur, nämlich ein Phenom I.

Wenn du dir allein schon mal die Cache-Architektur anschaust, dann wirst du feststellen, daß der Dualcore nur einen L2-Cache hat. Der Phenom I, so dann natürlich auch der Kuma hat einen Drei-Stufen-Cache. Und auch sonst wirst du feststellen, daß der Kuma z.b. eine Erweiterung von den Befehlssätzen erfahren hat. Der 6000er ist ja ein uralter Prozessor, den es lange schon vor dem Phenom I gab. Ich kann dir jetzt nicht alle Details sagen, die da geändert wurden, aber es gab auf jedenfall einige architektonische Änderungen. Vielleicht eine Erhöhung der Schaltungen wie z.b. zwischen Phenom I und Phenom II oder derartiges.

Allein der Takt lässt auf jedenfall nicht auf die Performance einer CPU schließen. Schau Intel mit der alten Netburst-Architektur an, was weiß ich, vielleicht ein P4 mit 3,2 Ghz. Und danach kam Intel mit dem Conroe auf dem Markt und die Änderungen waren alle architektonischer Natur. Der Takt wurde nicht angehoben, sondern sogar gesenkt. Das Highend-Model hatte glaub 2,93 Ghz, aber ein P4 mit 3,2 Ghz wurde bereits von den kleinen Conroes mit kaum über 2 Ghz mühelos geschlagen.

Allein der Takt sagt also kaum was aus.

Was du dir nun als erstes am besten holst, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Ich spiele lange kein Wow mehr und kann es nicht so gut einschätzen.
Nach Hörensagen wäre es die CPU. Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich auch sagen, die CPU.


----------

